# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  baby sarah

## *-Rooney-*

is it just me but im confused over whats gonna happen with sarah because its not realistic just giving ur baby away and wot exactly does andy have to say about the disappearance of his daughter?

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Exactly. They're acting as though she never existed when in reality they'd still be trawling the streets for her and haranguing the police.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

did they ever call the police?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think they did and when they went to the dingles they told them sarah was on holiday with a family friend but how long can they keep that story up to the sugdens and everyone else

----------


## Petal

Cain is apparently still out looking for them. But I hated this storyline it's just too unbelievable. That a mother can just give away a baby to a friend, Andy must have some right to make the police investigate further as Sarah hasn't been legally adopted by Emily.

----------


## Katy

i was thinking this the other day actually they have left the storyline unfinished.

----------


## Jemma

In this weeks Whats on TV it has a soap preview page and mentions this storyline so its not the end of it yet. I'll post the whole thing in the spoiler section later  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

imglad its not the end of the storyline as it was getting good and ten they seemed to cut it short with no mentin of it.

----------


## chimwemwe

> did they ever call the police?


yeah, but the dingles covered for deb and said that emily had taken her with deb's permission, therefore the cops can't do anything about it

----------


## Petal

It's been about three weeks since Emily left the village with Sarah, Andy must be able to go back to the police or call social services in. They must realise that a mother wouldn't choose to be seperated from their baby for so long.

----------


## chimwemwe

> It's been about three weeks since Emily left the village with Sarah, Andy must be able to go back to the police or call social services in. They must realise that a mother wouldn't choose to be seperated from their baby for so long.


that's telly for you! not always as realistic as it should be.

----------


## sbbb_odessa

will the baby ever return i'm surprised that cane hasn't hunted them down

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i hope so because i lot of trouble will be caused over her and i think andy will end up with her

----------


## sheilamarie

> i hope so because i lot of trouble will be caused over her and i think andy will end up with her


i hope so i like andy

----------


## Katy

it would be great to see ndy as a proper dad. I dont thin it will run smothley especially if Katie is returning.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i can c it now andy katie and baby sarah one big happy family but i think cain would have something to say about it. Andy needs a break at last cos his life has been a disaster since he moved to emmerdale.

----------


## sheilamarie

> i can c it now andy katie and baby sarah one big happy family but i think cain would have something to say about it. Andy needs a break at last cos his life has been a disaster since he moved to emmerdale.


that would be sweet if andy katie and sarah where a family

----------


## Petal

Debbie and Katie don't get on, so hopefully this will give Debbie the kick up the backside to love and act like a proper mother to Sarah.

----------

